# Just a reminder



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Remember to dispose of your stain rags properly... Went and did a walk through with an upcoming job and their neighbors garage was almost burnt down to the ground from some painters who left a pile of stain rags in the garage. Fire started about 9:30pm so it took 5-6 hours or so before spontaneous combustion started.

Figured I should post this as reminder to never be careless with this stuff.

Pat


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

A guy from an old crew almost lost his van twice for the same reason.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah - good reminder. I'm spraying a bunch of Satin Impervo right now and I'm using thinner so much I always have a spare one gallon metal paint can to put every thing thinner related into. I'm super paranoid about checking around at the end of each spray session to be sure everything is secured.


----------

